# Tournament: Summer Showdown



## Patchouli (May 22, 2014)

*What is this?*​
A Gen 6 Pokemon tournament that will be host on Pokemon Showdown (so you can join even if you don't have a 3DS). Some time back, we had a Pokemon League, and it was fun seeing people create their own gyms for participants to challenge. Sadly, this will not be a Pokemon League. This time around, I wanted to make a traditional single-elimination tournament.

*Edit:* After some discussion, the tournament format is now double elimination. Meaning, you have to lose to 2 separate opponents to be eliminated. 

*Rules*​
This tournament will be gen 6 ubers, for minimal restriction.



> *Ubers*
> 
> Ubers is a tier that has no limits besides the most basic ones; only the necessary clauses for metagame balance restrict what players can use. No Pok?mon are banned, essentially.
> 
> ...





Additionally, between rounds, participants may swap out their entire team without penalty.

*Prizes?*​
Nothing's been finalized on this. There may be wonderful prizes, there may not be. But I don't think I'd be going out on too much of a limb by saying the Champion of the tournament will get something.

*When?*​
The tournament begins June 1st.

Getting through an individual tier should take 48 hours at the most. The entire tournament will likely take a week. (Assuming you make it to the championship match.)

*Sign-Up List*​
1: Cax
2: Leon Soryu
3: Sunuvmann
4: Hero
5: Tsunami
6: BiNexus
7: Chaos -Resigned, to fill this spot, just say you want to join in this thread-
8: Xiammes
9: Blunt
10: Death-kun
11: tGre teh Disleksik
12: Mist Puppet
13: Iron Man
14: Dr. White
15: Hiruzen Sarutobi
16: Bushido Brown

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask. :33


----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2014)

I completely forgot to mention!

A non-gameplay effecting thing. Please choose a trainer sprite from this album to be a visual representation of you during the tournament. You don't have to change you avatar or anything. This sprite will just be a sprite I use in the ladder and vs graphics. :33



Sprites will be reserved on a first-come-first-serve basis.


----------



## Buskuv (May 22, 2014)

I will base my support solely on your trainer sprite.

Be warned.


----------



## Cax (May 22, 2014)

Yes fuck   yes


----------



## Cax (May 22, 2014)

I'll pick that star cunt I guess where's that biker dude I picked him on Pokemon Showdown


----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2014)

Cax said:


> I'll pick that star cunt I guess





This one?



> where's that biker dude I picked him on Pokemon Showdown



Closest I could find was the skinny blue haired guy. Don't know if there were other kinds of bikers in X/Y.


----------



## Cax (May 22, 2014)

Yea that star guy

The other bloke he has a motorbike in his pokemon showdown pic


----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2014)

Didn't appear in gen 6. 

You can use whatever sprite you want on showdown though. So you can be the star dude and the biker guy simultaneously.


----------



## Cax (May 22, 2014)

Yea sweet as


----------



## Xeogran (May 22, 2014)

I'll join this time, and taking Jack AtlasSiebold.​


----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2014)

Added         .


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 22, 2014)

Joining because Cax wants me to.

Because I've been kicking his ass repeatedly in Pokemon Showdown. And he's masochistic and wants another whuppin.

Keep me posted by VMs Patchy . Otherwise I'll probably forget.


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2014)

Black flight sky battle guy

I'll take him. I don't want to face Death-kun


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 22, 2014)

Picking Drayden I guess? He's who I've been using in Showdown.


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 22, 2014)

Also wouldn't OU be better than Ubers?

Because I'm looking at the list and that's kinda a limited selection and would make for boring battles...



			
				Uber list on Showdown said:
			
		

> Arceus
> Blaziken
> Darkrai
> Deoxys
> ...


----------



## Tsunami (May 22, 2014)

Can I have the girl with the blue top hat and blue hair who's looking kind of worried?


----------



## BiNexus (May 22, 2014)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also wouldn't OU be better than Ubers?
> 
> Because I'm looking at the list and that's kinda a limited selection and would make for boring battles...



You can use any and all Pok?mon in Uber play; that list is simply the Pok?mon that are restricted to only the Uber tier due to balancing issues.

I'll definitely be participating, and I'll snag that Steven Stone sprite, tyvm.


----------



## Chaos (May 22, 2014)

I sign up. Give the punk guy.


----------



## Patchouli (May 22, 2014)

Testing one variant of the vs screen.



Obviously no effect on gameplay. Just trying to make things look nice. 



Sunuvmann said:


> Also wouldn't OU be better than Ubers?
> 
> Because I'm looking at the list and that's kinda a limited selection and would make for boring battles...



After the League, I wanted to see how something with a minimal level of restriction would go. :3


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2014)

Thank you for the invitation. :33

I'll contemplate participating.


----------



## Xiammes (May 22, 2014)

Sign me up



Sunuvmann said:


> Also wouldn't OU be better than Ubers?
> 
> Because I'm looking at the list and that's kinda a limited selection and would make for boring battles...




The beautiful thing about ubers is that many pokemon are viable, not as many in gen 5 ubers due to the weather nerf, but I have teams where half the team isn't uber.


----------



## Blunt (May 22, 2014)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also wouldn't OU be better than Ubers?
> 
> Because I'm looking at the list and that's kinda a limited selection and would make for boring battles...


Those aren't the only pokemon allowed. Pokemon from every other tier are allowed as well.


----------



## Death-kun (May 22, 2014)

I'd love to join, but I'm going to be relatively busy until May 29th. Will it be a one day thing? I would assume not, but I dunno. 

Also, I choose Wallace as my trainer rep. 



Hero said:


> Black flight sky battle guy
> 
> I'll take him. I don't want to face Death-kun



u cryin m8?


----------



## tgre (May 22, 2014)

Sign me up patchy

I'm down


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 22, 2014)

i'll sign up, wynaut



also dibs on this based npc


----------



## Xiammes (May 22, 2014)

I just noticed that this is going to be single elimination, scarey.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 23, 2014)

Sunuvmann said:


> Also wouldn't OU be better than Ubers?
> 
> Because I'm looking at the list and that's kinda a limited selection and would make for boring battles...



Ubers means you can bring pokemon from any tier as well as banned things.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 23, 2014)

I choose this one.


----------



## Dr. White (May 23, 2014)

I'll join up but I have no idea what I'm doing


----------



## Patchouli (May 23, 2014)

Added. :3



Death-kun said:


> I'd love to join, but I'm going to be relatively busy until May 29th. Will it be a one day thing? I would assume not, but I dunno.
> 
> Also, I choose Wallace as my trainer rep.
> 
> ...



Updated the OP.

The tournament will start June 1st.

I'm taking a guess that the entire tournament will last about a week.



Dr. White said:


> I'll join up but I have no idea what I'm doing



Go here,

E3 COUNTDOWN

And choose "Play Online". Make an account, and build your team. Since it's an ubers tournament, there's no banned pokemon, so choose whichever ones you'd like. 

When the tournament comes around, people will battle each other on that site.


----------



## Hero (May 23, 2014)

Death Kun fight me. I'm ready for you now


----------



## Death-kun (May 23, 2014)

Maybe later, Hero, I'm busy right now. 



Patchouli said:


> Updated the OP.
> 
> The tournament will start June 1st.
> 
> I'm taking a guess that the entire tournament will last about a week.



Great! This will be fun.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 23, 2014)

If anyone uses Mega Kangaskhan I will punch you in the dick.


----------



## Hero (May 23, 2014)

What's wrong with it Iron Man


----------



## Cax (May 23, 2014)

Ill beat all you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Blunt (May 23, 2014)

I'm his dupe.

Our posting styles are the obviously the same.


----------



## Big Mom (May 24, 2014)

Joining.

I will choose the Fairy gym leader sprite to represent me


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (May 24, 2014)

Hero said:


> What's wrong with it Iron Man



Nothing in Ubers really.

Was broken in OU though


----------



## Xiammes (May 24, 2014)

Mega Kanga isn't that good in Ubers, it can be annoying if unprepared but otherwise its not the biggest of threats.


----------



## Cax (May 24, 2014)

Xiammes are you seriously just going to leave that text in your sig left aligned

If that's the case I'm going to have to neg you


----------



## Xiammes (May 24, 2014)

Cax said:


> Xiammes are you seriously just going to leave that text in your sig left aligned
> 
> If that's the case I'm going to have to neg you



I honestly haven't changed the text in over a year, if its bugging you that much I'll change it.


----------



## Cax (May 24, 2014)

Change             it


----------



## Xiammes (May 24, 2014)

Done     .


----------



## Cax (May 24, 2014)

Good show old bean.


----------



## Patchouli (May 24, 2014)

Not relevant to gameplay, but I'll probably be going with this sort vs screen.



Because the sprite animation ones take ages.

Then again, I've got an entire week to get visual stuff sorted before the tournament starts.

Pretty much all the gameplay stuff is already dealt with because of smogon's clauses. So I've got nothing to focus on but the visual stuff for now.



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Joining.
> 
> I will choose the Fairy gym leader sprite to represent me



Added. :3


----------



## Blunt (May 25, 2014)

So what's the team situation like? Can we switch pokemon? Do we have to declare our team, etc?


----------



## Sunuvmann (May 25, 2014)

Hey Cax you piece of shit. When you wake up, message me on Skype.

I want to spar with the teams I've made for this and see how they would fare.


----------



## Patchouli (May 26, 2014)

Blunt said:


> So what's the team situation like? Can we switch pokemon? Do we have to declare our team, etc?



All players are allowed to freely switch out their entire team between matches. (so switching out a few pokemon here and there is fine too.) Any pokemon can be chosen, with no legendary limits or anything like that. So long as the team adheres to the rules in the OP, it's fine. 

Declaring what pokemon are on your team prior to a match is not necessary. You can do it if you want to, but it's entirely optional. Team line-ups do not need to be PM'd to me.


----------



## Xiammes (May 27, 2014)

Hey patch, once we get to semi finals, can we change it to double elimination? If the tournament moves fast enough?


----------



## Patchouli (May 27, 2014)

Gonna think over the entire format.

I want to keep the flexibility players have in being able to switch out teams. But I'd also like to balance it out a bit to mitigate the luck factor.

Maybe a best 2-out-of-3 setup, where the loser of the first match is able to switch out 1-2 of their pokemon for the second match. Not sure if switching for the third match would be allowed.

Unsure.

Maybe double elimination would just be easier.

Too sick right now to think.


----------



## Xiammes (May 27, 2014)

If you want it to go fast, single elimination is the best. Also for the 2/3 setup, just make people use the same team and we hold them to their word they aren't going to change ev spread or move spread.


----------



## BiNexus (May 27, 2014)

Best 2-out of-3 would be nice, but I'm against allowing the loser to switch for the second in the series. If you lose, just change up your strategy and try to attack the opponent's team a different way.


----------



## Blunt (May 27, 2014)

I'm fine with people switching pokemon between different opponents. In a 2/3 against the same opponent, you shouldn't be able to switch though.


----------



## Patchouli (May 28, 2014)

In hindsight, the switching after a loss does seem like an unnecessary complication.

Will be thinking the format over in more detail today.


----------



## Bushido Brown (May 30, 2014)

I'm in hopefully this goes better than the other tournament


----------



## Big Mom (May 30, 2014)

I will not be available on the first, but I will be on the second


----------



## Patchouli (May 30, 2014)

Have thought over the format a bit.

Think we'll be switching over to a double-elimination format, while also using the "best 2 out of 3" rule for individual matches. This means more work for me as a host, but it also means players who lose a match are given a second chance by being moved into a losers bracket. If you lose a match in the losers bracket, then you're out. 



Bushido Brown said:


> I'm in hopefully this goes better than the other tournament



Always gotta strive to better than before. :3



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> I will not be available on the first, but I will be on the second



No problem, the first round of games will probably last a couple days. So you'll have time to organize a match with your opponent.


----------



## Patchouli (May 30, 2014)

Here's a visual for how double elimination works. :3



Everyone starts in the winner's bracket. Upon a player's first loss, they'll be moved to the loser's bracket. Lose in this bracket and you're eliminated. Win in this bracket, and you'll face off against the winner of the winner's bracket. But since the winner of winner's bracket has not lost a single round, the winner of the loser's bracket must win 2 matches against them to get 1st place.

Again, this is all on me to keep track of. You guys just need to play Pokemon, and I'll tell you who you're up against. :33


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 1, 2014)

Today is the day.


----------



## Cax (Jun 1, 2014)

can someone help me out with timezones when do i have to be awake


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 1, 2014)

Unfortunately, I'll be unable to participate. Busier than I thought, which I feared would happen. Sorry, Patchy.


----------



## Cax (Jun 1, 2014)

Oh right we're just gonna try fit in the battles whenever we can

Who's up patch lets do this nignog


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jun 1, 2014)

whoever the person im battling ill b on for an hour


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 1, 2014)

Today's the day. 

Sending out your opponents within the hour. Will probably have about 3 days to arrange a match with your opponent. Could extend it to 5 if needed.


----------



## Cax (Jun 1, 2014)

Are we gonna do just 1 round or best out of 3?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 1, 2014)

Cax said:


> Are we gonna do just 1 round or best out of 3?



Each match will be best 2 out of 3. If someone loses that best 2 out of 3 match, they'll be moved to the losers bracket.


----------



## Cax (Jun 1, 2014)

Yea sweet as LETS GET THIS ROLLING CUNTS GONNA GET ROOOOMPED

Also patch just play if you needa fill that death kun number will be fun m8


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jun 1, 2014)

I can battle cax since were both on


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 1, 2014)

Oddly enough, you and Cax are opponents. 

(The chart at the top of this page has who you'll be facing off against. Numbers correspond to who signed up when. Cax was first, you were last, so you're opponents.)


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 1, 2014)

After matches, make sure to share the match replay here in the thread.

(Assuming replays are working again. If not, it's not too big of a deal. Share the link, and eventually the replay will work again.)


----------



## Blunt (Jun 1, 2014)

>my first opponent is xiammes

dead before i could even start


----------



## Cax (Jun 1, 2014)

That's fuckin trippy Patch

Well my name is Inspectah Cax, Bushido Brown

I can stick around for about 30 minutes lets try smash this out

Meet me in anime and manga lobby


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jun 1, 2014)

alright Cax lets do this (joe swannson's voice)


----------



## Cax (Jun 1, 2014)

Fuckkkkkkks sake

I'm not on my main PC because it crashed and wont start up

And my fucking team list isn't showing up

Thats bull shit


----------



## Bushido Brown (Jun 1, 2014)

in the anime lobby under the name richrob12


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 1, 2014)

Here's everyone's opponents! :33

W1: Cax (1) vs Bushido Brown (16)
W2: Xiammes (8) vs Blunt (9)
W3: Tsunami (5) vs Mist Puppet (12)
W4: Hero (4) vs Iron Man (13)
W5: Sunuvmann (3) vs Dr. White (14)
W6: BiNexus (6) vs tGre teh Disleksik (11)
W7: Chaos (7) vs kittykamikatze (10)
W8: Leon Soryu (2) vs Hiruzen Sarutobi (15)


----------



## Cax (Jun 1, 2014)

Bushido I just sent you that PM but fuck it I threw together my team now lets play if youre here within like 2 minutes


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 1, 2014)

>In the second bracket and Cax is in the first 

CALLY YOU BETTER NOT FUCKING LOSE, I WANT TO KICK YOUR ASS IN THE FINALS YOU CUNT


----------



## Cax (Jun 1, 2014)

I'LL MEET YOU THERE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

YOU ARE MY RIVAL

I CANNOT LOSE


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 1, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Each match will be best 2 out of 3. If someone loses that best 2 out of 3 match, they'll be moved to the losers bracket.


I presume we're not allowed to change our teams during the same match.

Can you change your team in between rounds?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 1, 2014)

Sunuvmann said:


> I presume we're not allowed to change our teams during the same match.
> 
> Can you change your team in between rounds?



Totally forgot to mention.

No changing teams during the best 2 out of 3 rounds.

You're allowed to change your team in its entirety between matches.

So while you're fighting the same opponent, you can't switch it up. But when you're moving on to a different opponent, you can change everything if you want.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 1, 2014)

patch can I just pm you the results? Even with the team switching, I'd rather not let people see my teams.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 1, 2014)

Sure thing, whatever works. :3


----------



## Blunt (Jun 1, 2014)

i beat xiammes


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 1, 2014)

**


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 1, 2014)

Guess I'll participate.


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 1, 2014)

Blunt said:


> i beat xiammes



Nice battle, although when you switched Darkrai into Ho-oh I almost fainted. I figured Xiammes would use Xern on at least one of his teams. 

@Iron Man...

I think sign-ups may be closed, unless someone drops out... The bracket is kind of already set up I think.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 1, 2014)

also i just realized what a fucking moron i am for posting that in the thread

guess i'm gonna have to make a new team now that everyone's seen my strats


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 1, 2014)

Blunt said:


> bloop



There were rocks on the field; Ho-oh would have died upon switching in or survived with 1% (depending on how the simulator rolled the numbers) and Darkrai could have put something to sleep. While watching I didn't get it, but in hindsight it really didn't matter too much.

Edit: I didn't even read it before I posted my reply; I didn't expect you to reveal the sets.  Let's just say, I didn't think you were that kind of Darkrai.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 1, 2014)

> figured Xiammes would use Xern on at least one of his teams.



Xern is probably the best sweeper in ubers, just sucks he got poisoned haxed twice. Anyways since my match got posted, I am going to have to build a new team.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 1, 2014)

i really am a fucking moron


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 1, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Xern is probably the best sweeper in ubers, just sucks he got poisoned haxed twice. Anyways since my match got posted, I am going to have to build a new team.



I know that. Your team is actually really similar to one of mine; only 2 things are different.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 1, 2014)

I really wish rain didn't get nerfed, my poor Kabutops


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 1, 2014)

Time to wait for Hero to schedule something.


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 2, 2014)

I'll take this guy


----------



## Chaos (Jun 2, 2014)

Due to unforeseen circumstances I must withdraw from this tournament. 

My excuses and good luck to all others.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey SasukeHiruzen, when do you have time? I'm from Poland so anytime around 4PM-8PM is good for me.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Due to site malfunctioning, Leon defeated me


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Pokemon Showdown is a fucking joke.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 2, 2014)

Good game, I suppose.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Not really, I deserved to win


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 2, 2014)

What happened?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 2, 2014)

Chaos said:


> Due to unforeseen circumstances I must withdraw from this tournament.
> 
> My excuses and good luck to all others.



No problem. :3



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Due to site malfunctioning, Leon defeated me



In what way did it malfunction?

Do you guys have the replays of the matches?



Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> Not really, I deserved to win



If you'd like to resign from the tournament, now would be the time. No offense intended, but if you continue to be a sore loser over Pokemon of all things, I'll just remove you.

Nothing personal. 

I can understand you'd be frustrated that the site may be buggy at times, but you've still gotta be sportsmanlike.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 2, 2014)

Only problem I have with Showdown is when I missclick and try to change my choice but lag stops it.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Big Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

And what Leon did is allowed? Wow.

I'm not being a sore loser it's just not fair. My power herb didn't activate, it disconnected which messed everything up, and things that weren't Even possible happene


----------



## Blunt (Jun 2, 2014)

The last time we had a Pokemon Tournament you blamed your losses on everyone but yourself too. You lost. Accept it. Get over it. Shut up about it.


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Don't you have to be irritating somewhere else?
Contrary to what the delusional Blunt says, I didn't do this last time. I accepted my defeat to Bioness


----------



## Blunt (Jun 2, 2014)

Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> So I just got eliminated by Death-Kun and anyone who knows me knows that I will not stay quiet when I detect bullshit.
> 
> First off, Death Kun shouldn't have been a gym leader, he beat the entire fucking elite four! So not fair.
> 
> ...





Hiruzen Sarutobi said:


> You also said yourself it was only because my team was a bad match up for yours


someone get me my meds

i'm clearly delusional


----------



## Big Mom (Jun 2, 2014)

Okay let me get them for you. I said it was unfair but did I blame anything? No. I accepted my defeat


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 2, 2014)

best way to settle this is if you or leon have the replays on hand

if you don't, then there probably isn't much patchy can do for you


----------



## Dr. White (Jun 2, 2014)

Don't know if I'll be around today to play Sunuv, if for whatever reason I don't play him in time let it be known that it was my fault and he should win. But I should be able to fit it in


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 2, 2014)

What time would be optimal for you?

I'll be available after 6pm EST. 9pm EST would be optimal.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 2, 2014)

Mist Puppet said:


> best way to settle this is if you or leon have the replays on hand
> 
> if you don't, then there probably isn't much patchy can do for you



More or less this.

If you've conceded the win to Leon, that's what I have to go with.

Whenever a match is over, there's the option to share the replay. You guys don't have to record the match with fraps yourself, Showdown automatically keeps track of everything for you.

Without a replay, I'm unable to review the match. Without being able to review the match, I can't make any judgement calls. That's why sending me replays after each match is important. 

Like I said, it's nothing personal. It's just without a way to verify the disconnect happened, the only info I have to go on is you saying Showdown bugged out.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 2, 2014)

Well I won.

It's just a tournament. Accept the loss and move on.
Your reputation around here is already in pieces, trust me, you don't want to make it any worse.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 2, 2014)

Also, if anyone is interested in taking Chaos' spot - it's free.

To join, just say you're in in this thread, and I'll switch you into his spot. :33


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 2, 2014)

Currently waiting for tgre to reply to my VM.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 2, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Currently waiting for tgre to reply to my VM.


I was going to ask if you wanted to do a trial match to test our teams but we'd be facing each other in the next round assuming both our matches fail to come about.


----------



## Cax (Jun 3, 2014)

I won my battle.


----------



## Tsunami (Jun 3, 2014)

I lost, wasn't really aiming to win since I came in with a mostly OU team, but whatever. ^.^

gg mist puppet


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 3, 2014)

Once all the first rounds are finished, everyone's that's lost their match will be paired up against others who have lost. This first set of matches will likely be finished in the next day or two. 

After that point, I'll have a visual reference on the front page tracking the progress of the tournament.

Chaos resigned, so if anyone is interested in joining the tournament, now's the last chance. :33


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 3, 2014)

Still waiting for tgre


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 4, 2014)

Still waiting on the good doctor


----------



## Cax (Jun 4, 2014)

I didn't even know we could pick ubers. My team is all OU.


----------



## Tsunami (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah I thought the same so I just picked Klefki and Mega-Khangaskhan to fill in the 2 OU. x(


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2014)

BiNexus said:


> Still waiting for tgre





Sunuvmann said:


> Still waiting on the good doctor



If you don't hear back in the next day or so, pm me. :3



Cax said:


> I didn't even know we could pick ubers. My team is all OU.





Tsunami said:


> Yeah I thought the same so I just picked Klefki and Mega-Khangaskhan to fill in the 2 OU. x(



No worries, you guys can switch up your teams in their entirety between matches. (not between rounds of a match against someone though)


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 4, 2014)

Waiting on Hero.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 5, 2014)

I won, will pm the replay not going to reveal my team.


----------



## Cax (Jun 5, 2014)

Don't even bother with replays. If you didn't win the other person will just come in and call you a fucking liar, etc.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 5, 2014)

Cax said:


> Don't even bother with replays. If you didn't win the other person will just come in and call you a fucking liar, etc.



They can still so that if you win.


----------



## Cax (Jun 5, 2014)

I highly doubt anyone will be a cock head like that. 

If someone is, that's when you post a replay.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 6, 2014)

Gonna call this first wave of matches done in 24 hours.

If you haven't done your match yet, maybe because of time zone/scheduling issues, pm me. In the case of a player not responding at all, also pm me.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Now that's it's been 24 hours, and most definitely not 49, here's the updated brackets.

*Finished Matches*
*W1: Cax (1) vs Bushido Brown (16) [Cax won]
*W2: Xiammes (8) vs Blunt (9) [Blunt won]
*W3: Tsunami (5) vs Mist Puppet (12) [Mist Puppet won]
*W4: Hero (4) vs Iron Man (13) [Iron Man won]
*W5: Sunuvmann (3) vs Dr. White - Resigned (14) [Automatic win for Sunuvmann]
*W6: BiNexus (6) vs tGre teh Disleksik (11) [Automatic win for BiNexus (see below for explanation)]
*W7: Chaos - Resigned (7) vs kittykamikatze (10) [Automatic win for Kami]
*W8: Leon Soryu (2) vs Hiruzen Sarutobi (15) [Leon Soryu won]

*New Set - Winner's Bracket*
W13: Cax (1) vs Blunt (9)
W14: Iron Man (13) vs Mist Puppet (12)
W15: Sunuvmann (3) vs BiNexus
W16: Leon Soryu (2) vs kittykamikatze (10)

*New Set - Loser's Bracket*
L9: Bushido Brown (16) vs Xiammes (8)
L10: Hero (4) vs Tsunami (5)
L11: tGre teh Disleksik (11) vs Dr. White -Resigned (14) [Automatic win for tGre - Standby]
L12: Chaos - Resigned (7) vs Hiruzen Sarutobi (15) [Automatic win for Hiruzen - Standby]

In the case of the BiNexus vs tGre match (technically the lack thereof), I'm giving the win to BiNexus due to activity. Sorry tGre. 

And to everybody else, good luck against your new opponents!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay! BiNexus! What time is good for you?

I'll be somewhat busy tomorrow with E3 watching at friend's place. Otherwise I'd be able to do it generally from 11am-3pm and 9pm-1am EST.

Also probably available for the next hour?


----------



## Blunt (Jun 9, 2014)

cax

fite me you fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cunt


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2014)

KICK HIS ASS CAX! I WANT TO FIGHT YOU IN THE FINALS!


----------



## Blunt (Jun 9, 2014)

if i have to lose to anyone

i want it to be cax

a fellow sage of the path of bacon


----------



## Cax (Jun 9, 2014)

YOURE GONNA GET FUCKING ROMPED CUNT


----------



## BiNexus (Jun 9, 2014)

I beat Sunuvmann


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jun 9, 2014)

I lost and am extremely bitter about it.

Because apparently a team of all ubers with a halfway competent person behind it can only be beaten by a team of ubers and a half OU team doesn't stand a chance.

I was hoping that wouldn't be the case because then everyone and their mother would have a team full of legendaries and that would be no fun.

Next time Patchy, make it OU and not ubers. =____=


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 9, 2014)

Please, Ubers doesn't demand an all Ubers team, because a pokemon is OU doesn't mean it can be useful in Ubers. You have to know the meta and its more complex then people give it credit, as long as you prepare yourself not to get swept by Kygore, Arcues, Palkia and Xerneas, you basically use any team you want.

Froslass, Metagross, Scizor, Gengar(non mega), Ferrothron, Fortress, Deoxy's speed, Aegislash, Breloom, Chansey, Blissey, Cloyster, Volcarona, Amoonguss, Gliscor, Tyranitar, Gastrodon are all completely viable in Ubers.


----------



## Blunt (Jun 9, 2014)

I beat Cax.


----------



## tgre (Jun 12, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Now that's it's been 24 hours, and most definitely not 49, here's the updated brackets.
> 
> *Finished Matches*
> *W1: Cax (1) vs Bushido Brown (16) [Cax won]
> ...




Totally understandable. My work got real busy so I wasn't able to make it.

I have the next few days off so I'll try t9 be a little more prompt.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 12, 2014)

Me and Bushudo were supposed to have a match yesterday, but he never replyed to my vm.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 12, 2014)

gg Bushudo, I won patch.


----------



## Xeogran (Jun 12, 2014)

I still need to have my own match.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 12, 2014)

Sunuvmann said:


> I lost and am extremely bitter about it.
> 
> Because apparently a team of all ubers with a halfway competent person behind it can only be beaten by a team of ubers and a half OU team doesn't stand a chance.
> 
> ...



That's not at all true. Sure Ubers may be considerably more powerful than other Pok?mon, but that doesn't mean that they can't be beat by lower tiered Pok?mon. Take for instance Pok?mon like Scizor, Aegislash, and Gengar very viable in Ubers.

You just have to know how to play around certain things, and outplay your opponent. Reading their strategy is vital, and if your opponent is good at reading, and you aren't you could have a team of Arceus, and still lose.


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 15, 2014)

patch are you alive?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 15, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> patch are you alive?



last i heard, patch was sick and had plans on getting it checked out

that might explain his current absence. 

anyways, good game Erio


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jun 16, 2014)

I withdraw from the tournament


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 20, 2014)

As Mist Puppet said, recently I've been having medical problems. 

I'm unsure at the moment if that will interfere with my ability to host the tournament any more than it already has. If anyone is interested in taking over, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 10, 2014)

I declare myself the winner!


----------

